# People got into private medical colleges



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

please share in which colleges you have got into


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Most haven't had their interviews yet.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Al Nafees Med. College.


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

congratulations


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

maha321 said:


> congratulations


Thankyou!


----------



## ChZainAli (Sep 1, 2015)

Continental Medical College


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

FMH and Sharif


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

FMH and Sharif. Same here .


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Skandril said:


> FMH and Sharif. Same here .


Congratulations bro! You made it!


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

FMH


----------



## rao ali (Nov 2, 2015)

Got a call today from rai medical college sargodha (my home town).


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> Congratulations bro! You made it!


Thanks alot! Even though there were many many hurdles in the way of repeating the year and to top it off the depression and regret, The effort has finally bore fruit.


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

Shifa College of Medicine. Pretty much the only pvt college I applied for.


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

got into IMDC


----------



## maha321 (Jul 10, 2015)

Maha265 said:


> got into IMDC


full form


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Deposited fee for FMH.


----------



## Maha265 (Sep 30, 2015)

full form[/QUOTE]
full form? i don't get it :/


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Maha265 said:


> got into IMDC


congrats:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ayesha Durrani (Nov 11, 2015)

maha321 said:


> full form


What was your aggregate?...plus what were the questions asked in interviews and in the test..?? Do they ask for donations?:thumbsdown:

- - - Updated - - -



maha321 said:


> full form


Can u please help me ... I have my interview tomorrow..what were the questions in interview and the test? And what was your aggregate?


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Shalamar Medical and Dental College


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

How did u get into shalamar? Isn't the merit list on the 20th?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Dr21 said:


> Shalamar Medical and Dental College


I think you applied on Foreign Seat, right?

- - - Updated - - -



Caramel.king said:


> How did u get into shalamar? Isn't the merit list on the 20th?


Yes, the merit list will be out on 20th November 2015 but, they have called people applying for Foreign Seats, though. Since, the merit for Foreign Seats is close to being non existent.


----------



## mahnoor215 (Sep 3, 2015)

I applied on foreign aswell.but they said me ka 20 ko list lgay gi.ap ko interview ki call aye ho gi?


masterh said:


> Dr21 said:
> 
> 
> > Shalamar Medical and Dental College
> ...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

mahnoor215 said:


> I applied on foreign aswell.but they said me ka 20 ko list lgay gi.ap ko interview ki call aye ho gi?


He might have asked someone to tell him in advance. Or maybe you will receive call in the coming days. You should definitely call the Student Affairs and ask if you are selected. Actually Foreign Merit List is very small like 50 kids or so, which means that their merit position is easily determined. You should call Student Affairs if you haven't received a call yet. 

Usually if you insist on being informed earlier (for Foreign Seats) as International or Local Students applying for Foreign Seats, Student Affairs do help in this regard because for some people paying in $ or such a hefty sum is not easy so they ask to be informed earlier.


----------



## Queenbee (Sep 4, 2015)

Got into FMH, Shalamar, Sharif and UCMD. Im going to Shalamar.


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Going ucmd


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Got into Shalamar and Wah Medical college. 
But opting for WMC.


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Got into Mohi-ud-Din Islamic Medical college, Mirpur. 
How is the college?


----------



## eccentric (Sep 17, 2015)

waleed94 said:


> Got into Mohi-ud-Din Islamic Medical college, Mirpur.
> How is the college?



I too have got admission in MIMC and have same question in my mind


----------



## Aiman545 (Dec 1, 2015)

Fumc


----------



## hashtag (Oct 22, 2015)

how to make posts here ? i also want to ask questions but dont know how to make post ?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

hashtag said:


> how to make posts here ? i also want to ask questions but dont know how to make post ?


When you log in your account, there is written FORUM and one side written ACTIVITY okay... CLICK forum their would a list of medical schools of different countries , So click PAKISTAN Medical Schools, After that you would see bold red colour box , and in it there would be written ''Post new thread'' . Click that and ask your question there Hope you got the point !


----------



## hashtag (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you so much...........Ptoblem solved.....You are the best :thumbsup: Now i can make posts


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> When you log in your account, there is written FORUM and one side written ACTIVITY okay... CLICK forum their would a list of medical schools of different countries , So click PAKISTAN Medical Schools, After that you would see bold red colour box , and in it there would be written ''Post new thread'' . Click that and ask your question there Hope you got the point !


You wouldn't get better answer than this.


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

eccentric said:


> I too have got admission in MIMC and have same question in my mind


I have researched a lot and found that it is a good college. Teachers are good too. The faculty is also maintained.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

waleed94 said:


> I have researched a lot and found that it is a good college. Teachers are good too. The faculty is also maintained.


MIMC was in the PMDC list of banned colleges, a few months back. You should check with PMDC before commiting your future to it.


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

So Was Shifa medical college last year  


ThePhantom said:


> MIMC was in the PMDC list of banned colleges, a few months back. You should check with PMDC before commiting your future to it.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

waleed94 said:


> So Was Shifa medical college last year


Still man, do check with PMDC just to be on the safe side. If you are in Islamabad you can personally go to PMDC and make all your enquiries before committing your future.


----------



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks bro. I checked with them. It is no more banned. 


ThePhantom said:


> Still man, do check with PMDC just to be on the safe side. If you are in Islamabad you can personally go to PMDC and make all your enquiries before committing your future.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

waleed94 said:


> Thanks bro. I checked with them. It is no more banned.


Congratulations is in order then.


----------

